# Fallen angel



## dammeeen

hi !

Im going to have a tattoo on my back with a text.. and i want it in italian.. i want something like broken angel or fallen angel, but i want la in the beginning, if it works?

thanks

emma


----------



## Dushnyoni

dammeeen said:
			
		

> hi !
> 
> Im going to have a tattoo on my back with a text.. and i want it in italian.. i want something like broken angel or fallen angel, but i want la in the beginning, if it works?
> 
> thanks
> 
> emma


Welcome dammeen.
What about "L'angelo caduto"


----------



## dammeeen

thanks 

what does that exactly means?


----------



## Dushnyoni

dammeeen said:
			
		

> thanks
> 
> what does that exactly means?


The fallen angel


----------



## coppergirl

Ciao Dushnyoni!

If emma (dammeeen) is a girl or woman, could the translation be "l'angela caduta"? 

Are angels ever female in Italian?  Does she get a choice, or are they usually male?


----------



## danalto

coppergirl said:
			
		

> If emma (dammeeen) is a girl or woman, could the translation be "l'angela caduta"?
> 
> Are angels ever female in Italian?  Does she get a choice, or are they usually male?


 No female angels here, coppergirl!


----------



## Dushnyoni

coppergirl said:
			
		

> Ciao Dushnyoni!
> 
> If emma (dammeeen) is a girl or woman, could the translation be "l'angela caduta"?
> 
> Are angels ever female in Italian?  Does she get a choice, or are they usually male?


Ciao Copper girl,
Unfortunately it is a man-centred world and it seems like things aren't that different in heaven either. There is no feminine for Angel, even though we have the female name Angela. So it will always be "Angelo caduto". 
Nice day


----------



## coppergirl

Thanks for clarifying, but I am very sorry that Italy has no female angels. This is tragic. I know you have the name "Angela", which is partly why I had wondered. That and the fact that I did not think heaven could be sexist. 

Just to get this straight, though, if an Italian chap is talking about his girlfriend, are you telling me that he would say "Che angelo divino?" about her?? Or "`E proprio un angelo"? Even if she is a girl?


----------



## Dushnyoni

coppergirl said:
			
		

> Thanks for clarifying, but I am very sorry that Italy has no female angels. This is tragic. I know you have the name "Angela", which is partly why I had wondered. That and the fact that I did not think heaven could be sexist.
> 
> Just to get this straight, though, if an Italian chap is talking about his girlfriend, are you telling me that he would say "Che angelo divino?" about her?? Or "`E un proprio angelo"? Even if she is a girl?


Yeah, that's it. The world's unfair, right? The English were cleverer, they do not have gender problems because it is all almost neutral. They were politically correct right from the start! (In any case a lady is a man's rib). Just kidding ladies


----------



## coppergirl

Wow. This is a shock. 

Then I am assuming that your angels when they are plural go from "angelo" to "angeli", but there are no "angela" nor "angele"? Ho ragione?

It may take me awhile to get over this . . .


----------



## Dushnyoni

coppergirl said:
			
		

> Wow. This is a shock.
> 
> Then I am assuming that your angels when they are plural go from "angelo" to "angeli", but there are no "angela" nor "angele"? Ho ragione?
> 
> It may take me awhile to get over this . . .


"Life is like a box of chocolate you never know what one you're going to get" You are right. Don't worry that's what makes life interesting


----------



## coppergirl

Grazie ancora, Dushnyoni!

I guess I will just have to get used to the fact that the world is full of male angels.  Oh, well, could be worse . . .  

Ciao!


----------



## dammeeen

so youre saying that if I want a tattoo in italian with a angel sentence it has to be in a male form ? hehe


----------



## Dushnyoni

dammeeen said:
			
		

> so youre saying that if I want a tattoo in italian with a angel sentence it has to be in a male form ? hehe


Ladies, I know its hard to get over but there isn't much we can do about it, unless Dante ressurrected and rectified the issue. 
Nice day


----------



## coppergirl

On the subject of fallen angels, then I presume it would be "gli angeli caduti"?

Quindi, ci sono solo gli uomini che possono essere gli angeli caduti?


----------



## dammeeen

lol i did not understand a word of the last sentence


----------



## coppergirl

I mean, "Is it only men who can be fallen angels?" Is that sentence correct in Italian?


----------



## endless

It definitely is "angelo caduto"




			
				dammeeen said:
			
		

> hi !
> 
> Im going to have a tattoo on my back with a text.. and i want it in italian.. i want something like broken angel or fallen angel, but i want la in the beginning, if it works?
> 
> thanks
> 
> emma


----------



## lsp

coppergirl said:
			
		

> I mean, "Is it only men who can be fallen angels?" Is that sentence correct in Italian?


No, anche tu (copper*girl*) puoi essere un angelo, solo la parola è invariabile. 



> Quindi, ci sono solo gli uomini che possono essere gli angeli caduti?


----------



## dammeeen

so it would sound wierd if i choose to have it like: L'angel caduto or L'angela caduto ?


----------



## lsp

dammeeen said:
			
		

> so it would sound wierd if i choose to have it like: L'angel caduto or L'angela caduto ?


You can't change it. That's what invariable means


----------



## dammeeen

invariable?


----------



## lsp

dammeeen said:
			
		

> invariable?


Un angelo è sempre un angelo. Quella ragazza è un angelo.


----------



## dammeeen

so l'angelo caduto is right? very important since its gonna be a tattoo  hehe


----------



## coppergirl

lsp said:
			
		

> No, anche tu (copper*girl*) puoi essere un angelo, solo la parola è invariabile.


 
Thanks, lsp!  That's what I was afriad of . . .   Posso anche essere un angelo caduto . . .  

Grazie anche per le correzioni!


----------



## Dushnyoni

dammeeen said:
			
		

> so it would sound wierd if i choose to have it like: L'angel caduto or L'angela caduto ?


Its as if a Spanish dude calle "Angel" and an Italian babe called "Angela" fell off the stairs, clouds, lorry, balcony etc. A little bit funny. Isn't it?


----------



## diddue

lsp said:
			
		

> Un angelo è sempre un angelo. Quella ragazza è un angelo.



Precisamente  
Concordo co n lsp...


----------



## dammeeen

speak english


----------



## diddue

Sorry... I mean I agree, lsp is right.


----------



## Isapaola

Quando si parla di qualcosa che non si riesce a risolvere in italiano diciamo: "E' come parlare del sesso degli angeli", che, in effetti, essendo puro spirito, sono per definizione asessuati.
Temo che non aiuterà chi spera di trovare un angelo femmina. C'è sempre l'alternativa della "donna angelicata" del dolce stil novo, sempre se può aiutare.


----------



## coppergirl

Well, it is also true that in English, we say "He's an angel" or "She's a little angel" and either a boy or a girl can be an angel. The word "angel" does not imply a man or a woman necessarily in English.

However, what is perplexing and what I find intriguing is that the name "Angela" exists in Italian alongside "Angelo" but then the word for angel is, itself, only masculine. I think it was the existence of the name "Angela" which made for some of my confusion. 

Still, it is a rather interesting concept, all the same . . . these Italian angels!


----------



## lsp

dammeeen said:
			
		

> s
> So l'angelo caduto is right? Very important since its it's gonna going to be a tattoo  hehe


L'angelo caduto = the fallen angle.

The precision of a tattoo... mmm interesting standard.


----------



## lsp

dammeeen said:
			
		

> speak english


You're the one getting an Italian tattoo, right?


----------



## ElaineG

dammeeen said:
			
		

> Speak English.


 
Back at you.


----------



## dammeeen

yeppers! its such a beautiful language.. it stands between italian or french, but i think i'll take iatlian... only i dont think l'angelo caduto sounds as beautiful as La bella vita... but i want something connected with angels  heeelp me ;-)


----------



## Juri

But , who is the "fallen angel"? Nobody else than Lucifer, a former prominent archangel, who is associated with Satan, motivated by pride to rebel against God. The rebellion failed and he,and others, were cast out of heaven and reside in the Hell. See "Paradise lost" and "Divina Commedia".
Per il tatuaggio suggerirei un "nuovo" trend: il latino,  riesce piu' breve: Toto corde=Con tutto il cuore;Semper eadem=Sempre la stessa(motto della regina Elisabetta),Rara avis=persona rara per virtu', gentilezza, ecc.;Prosit!=buon pro' ti faccia, e' latino;Utile e dolce(Orazio)


----------



## claudine2006

L'angela caduto doesn't sound very good (original but I wouldn't put it). 
L'angel caduto sounds poetic. 
L'angela caduta sounds like a girl called Angela who has fallen down 


Do you like the word "angioletto" = little angel?


----------



## coppergirl

Well, my own favourite here would be "l'angelo d'oro", but I would be grateful for an Italian to confirm it is "angel of gold" . . . (not bad if you are a Swede with blond hair! )

EDIT:  Would "l'angel d'oro" sound more poetic in Italian?  Or worse?


----------



## dammeeen

l'angel d'oro sounds gooder but still not beautiful...  im a swede but unfortinaly not blond ;-) i dont know what to choose  haha


----------



## coppergirl

"L'angelo scuro" for "Dark Angel"? (Aspetta i madrelingua!)


----------



## Jana337

dammeeen said:
			
		

> L'angel d'oro sounds gooder better but still not beautiful...  im I am Swede but unfortunately not blond ;-) i dont I don't know what/which to choose.  haha


Dammeeen, you may make mistakes but you are supposed to write standard English. 


> Except as a topic of discussion, chatspeak and SMS style are not acceptable. Members must do their best to write using standard language forms. Rules


Jana


----------



## dammeeen

eww what do you mean?


----------



## Jana337

dammeeen said:
			
		

> eww what do you mean?


That you are not allowed to use chatspeak words like dont and im, that every sentence has to start with a capital letter, that you have to capitalize nationalities, "I" and whatever else needs to be capitalized in English, that you have to use proper capitalization etc. 

Jana


----------



## Dushnyoni

dammeeen said:
			
		

> l'angel d'oro sounds gooder better but still not beautiful... im a swede but unfortinaly not blond ;-) i dont know what to choose  haha


----------



## eolion

What about:
*LA BELLA ANGELICA*
strictly meaning (translating from Italian) > *the beautiful angelic* (where "Angelica" is used like an attributive adjective) . 
So we'll  respect the sex of angels though they're not supposed to have it


----------



## dammeeen

Isn't Angelica just a name?

Thanks


----------



## eolion

*OK.*
Let's say that in , as in every language, we can use some words giving them ,sometimes, a double "sense" to let them, meaning something particular.
Actually, "Angelica" it is a name, but we can extend its use to *something*
*very beautiful or inspiring for us* and let it *become an adjective*.
In the specific case , we want to _qualify the kind of Beauty_ we're talking of - so: 
*LA*(article) *BELLEZZA* ( _feminine name_) is *ANGELICA *(_feminine adjective_)> assuming the similar meaning of>* LA BELLA* ("_donna" _-implied) *ANGELICA*
Last: I think it might look nice as a tattoo.
Pls to meet U


----------



## dammeeen

Yeah i think that would look nice as a tattoo too. But Im thinking of this; Here in Sweden we have Angelica as a kind of usual name.. So I was thinking that they might think that my name is Angelica. I don't know.

Thanks a lot for your help!


----------



## Isapaola

What about "donna angelo" or "un angelo di donna"?


----------



## eolion

> *What about "donna angelo" *


*  Great.  Find it much much nicer.*
Can I correct with:
*LA DONNA ANGELO.*
If I'm not wrong Dammeeen wanted to start with *"LA",*isn't it?


----------



## dammeeen

Yeah La is such a beautiful thing to start with on a tattoo. What exactly does: La donna Angelo means?

Thanks


----------



## Isapaola

A woman who is an angel or an angel that is a woman. I think it is exactly what you wanted, isn't it?


----------



## eolion

> *"**What exactly does: La donna Angelo means?"
> *


Quite an expression. 
It means that *the woman* (in question)*looks and acts *like* an Angel.*


----------



## Juri

The best angels I met, are the "Angels on horseback", the big oysters with ham, served on Pier 17 in S.Francisco


----------



## eolion

That sounds very *tempting* and *slurpy,*doesn't it?
If ever will go to Frisco ,here's a very good advise.
Many many thanks ,will remember it.


----------



## leenico

Ciao  Dammeeen! If you have a broad back you might write "LA DONNA ANGELO CADUTO."


----------



## dammeeen

Which means?  haha my italian is not good you guys ;-)


----------



## Juri

But the good angels on the horse, are not oysters with ham, but with bacon!

Take better the mottos in latin, I suggested for a "new" trend!


----------



## dammeeen

I think La bella angelo sounds cute, what do you think ?


----------



## mzsweeett

OK,  umm  I have lost the point of this thread here.... are you looking for a "cute" title to your angel tattoo?  

As a tattoo buff myself, I should think that you want to reflect a part of your personality in the tattoo and the words should match both tattoo and personality.  

If you do not speak Italian then why do yo want it written in Italian??  Sorry for all these questions but I would like to help and I got a bit lost in this looooong thread...  

Ciao amica mia!

Sweet T


----------



## dammeeen

Hehe, I want it in Italian since its a very beautiful language. And which Swedish is not. The word angel has a very big meaning for me, and Im not sure yet wath to put with it, so I just wanted som ideas and help.


----------



## barcode

*Angelo Cadente* not angelo caduto.


----------



## Juri

Better not mix up wth the angels.
_Caduto is fallen, cadente is falling_!


----------



## stella_maris_74

"Angelo cadente" means nothing in Italian.
I mean, it literally means "falling angel", but the expression is never used.
Moreover "cadente" as an adjective usually means ruined (casa cadente) or decrepit (un vecchio cadente).
Other than that, "cadente" is used in fixed expressions such as "stella cadente" (shooting star)... but "angelo cadente" sounds really odd.

ciao,

dani


----------



## Poianone

Hello to everyone! I believe that in this case the expression has nothing to do with Lucifer or "that" type of biblical fallen engel. Please, correct me if I'm wrong, but the sense is that a person is so beautiful, delicate and at the same time, strong and peaceful that reminds an angel. Therefore, since it should be like he/she is an angel walking between us, a good version might be "Un angelo in terra" or "Un angelo fra noi", what's your opinion?


----------

